# Canoe hunting



## riskybiz09 (Oct 3, 2016)

Well.. I was poking around on Craigslist and ended up coming across a 15' Coleman for 100.00. messaged the guy and am going to pick it up Friday. Interested in hearing opinions of those who have hunted from them.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Life jacket!
Rope or floatation device on your weapon. 
Good way to get away from some of the croud.


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

They're fine for getting around in but I wouldn't plan on hunting out of it. Especially without stabilizing outriggers. Too tippy


----------



## riskybiz09 (Oct 3, 2016)

ON ICE said:


> They're fine for getting around in but I wouldn't plan on hunting out of it. Especially without stabilizing outriggers. Too tippy


Dang. I thought I stumbled on a great deal. If it isn't sturdy then that defeats my purpose I suppose. I have a 10' journey kayak too but I really want to hunt with my pooch too.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

It all depends on how you position it. If you can push the canoe into some thick crap like cattails or brush where it’s stabilized than it doesn’t matter. Be smart about it and it’s not an issue.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

You could add some type of stabilizer to the canoe to make is more stable for shooting or pull it into the reeds so it can not flip with shooting. They are nicer for hauling gear than the smaller kayaks but I would definitely practice with your dog in the boat with a load of gear before heading out in the dark with your gun and everything. 

You may want to figure out how to secure your sinking items just incase you flip. A life jacket is very important--some of the cheaper canoes are a little tippy.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

U can pull it into cattails. Tie rope (waxxed rope worked best) to cross brace up close to side of canoe. Lean to side u tied rope to, grab a handful of cattails n tie loose end around cattails. Tie it off really tight. Repeat on other side. You'd be surprised how stable u can make it. 
I wouldn't encourage u to stand and shoot but I've watched a friend do it all day long.


----------



## Outdoors Fool (Mar 27, 2011)

Look into a sportspal, can't get much more stable, as canoes go


----------



## duckaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Spent $300 on my canoe, took it fishing a couple times to get the hang of it. Tipped it twice in April water. Haven’t touched it since. Not worth it with waders, November water temps, 400am, no one around. Nope, nope, nope.


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

I used to run a sportspal 15' squarestern with a 5hp outboard. I had the outrigger stabilizers on it and with them set out you could stand up and walk around in that canoe. Kinda wish I would have kept that rig..excellent one man set up for rivers and small lakes.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

I get to my spot in one of my canoes (grumman Sportboat or michicraft). Then hide it and hunt standing outside of it. If that's what you mean, they are perfect for flooded areas that would be hard to get into with a big boat. They are easy to hide. I've never actually hunted while sitting in it so I can't speak to that.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Jam it backwards into the cover and stand next to it. Put your gear in it and have the dog stand at the bow.


----------



## Dag_Gummit (Aug 29, 2017)

riskybiz09 said:


> Dang. I thought I stumbled on a great deal. If it isn't sturdy then that defeats my purpose I suppose. I have a 10' journey kayak too but I really want to hunt with my pooch too.


I'm hunting out of a canoe this year. It's a 12'9" Goldenhawk. I've fished out of it and it's pretty stable - the plan is to back into the weeds and use it like a layout blind, shooting out over the front. That way it's more stable.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

riskybiz09 said:


> Dang. I thought I stumbled on a great deal. If it isn't sturdy then that defeats my purpose I suppose. I have a 10' journey kayak too but I really want to hunt with my pooch too.


I disagree. I think in most situations duck hunting you're better off hiding the boat and hunting from a marsh seat. In that regard, I think canoes are a great way to duck hunt. You can fit a marsh seat, 12-18 mag decoys no prob, and still have room for your retriever and his/her marsh blind. I have canoed with much heavier loads no problem. Use the canoe to set the deeks, then stash it 100 yards away or in the woods.

Life vest goes without saying. Some device for saving your shotgun if you dunk is also advised, whether it's a tether of some sort or floating scabbard. 

I am also a firm advocate of keeping a life vest on a retriever when boating--not because you don't have confidence in a retriever's ability to swim if you take a dunk, but if you are to take a dunk it puts you in a better position to deal with taking care of yourself, boat and gear without having to worry as much about your retriever. Dogs also sometimes have a tenancy to swim towards somebody and sort of claw at them, and I think a dog life vest helps with this. The one I have from cabelas was like $45, it's camo, but has removable reflective strips which I think are great when motoring when it's dark.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Family had one for about 35 years. They are a little wobbly, but never tipped. Not sure about the pooch in it though. I duck hunted with it @ PM in the '90s. $100, you got a great deal. It is a fine BASELINE for duck hunting with a couple of guys & pooch. It should be modified though or a couple of add ons if a pooch and/or partner accompanies. Trick it out cheaply and you will be/should be satisfied.

Suggestions; this is with the pooch or whatever. Make a couple of pontoons that attach to the center bar. Foam crab pot floats and conduit or 4 or 6" galvanized stove pipe filled with Great Stuff 36" long for pontoons. Google DIY canoe pontoon ideas, keep them sorta tighter to the canoe. This will definitely stabilize the canoe. Make a couple of ski pole type post for when you are blinded up. If you are alone with pooch, sit in the stern seat facing backwards. This will stabilize the canoe in itself a bit and the pooch in the stern (front) will push the bow down so the canoe will track better. Take a piece of 3/8 plywood and fasten to the gunwales at the stern seat and forward area for the pooch to sit on. Take another piece of 3/8 plywood and put it on the floor behind the bow seat which is now the stern where your feet will go. It is a pretty light canoe and the fiberglass is a little flexible towards the center section of the canoe. If you have a partner get him a piece to. If alone you can put a board out in front of you across the gunwales to put your weapon on if you wanted to do a little jump shooting with it on selected bodies of water. This board might also be able to have oar locks , or you could still paddle. Put a side mount 30 to 50 lb thrust electric behind the seat and the battery up near the front (stern seat) to help with balance and tracking. Put a swivel seat on it. Maybe make a dog incline off the pontoon and gunwale if it is strong enough.

Trick it out, customize it. It can be made into a fine one person car topper/pickup box hunting vessel. Just use your add ons for whatever water or style that you will be hunting. With a push pole you can do 3" of water. You can figure out camo netting. With the pontoons it will handle a decent chop. A couple of hours here and there and it will be ready for the flight birds.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

IMO putting outriggers/pontoon contraptions on a canoe sort of defeats the canoe's purpose (or at least what I find to be nice about them), which is portability and the ability to drag or paddle it places other boats cannot go.


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

Lamarsh said:


> IMO putting outriggers/pontoon contraptions on a canoe sort of defeats the canoe's purpose (or at least what I find to be nice about them), which is portability and the ability to drag or paddle it places other boats cannot go.


 not these ones....very light weight and can slide in right up against the canoe or out to increase stabilization. https://www.sailboatstogo.com/content/stabilizer_length


----------



## good4080 (Apr 4, 2013)

Back into the reeds. Don't stand up. My canoe is 11' . Does the trick


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I hunted from the very same canoe several years ago. I used it in small ponds and lakes and a couple of the managed areas. I only fired a shot from the canoe when chasing cripples. 

I have never tipped over a canoe that I did not want to tip over. If you need outriggers for a canoe, you should not be in a canoe. Use a boat instead.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Floated the Pigeon River several times for ducks with very good success. Even got a goose once. Deer hunted and killed deer from the canoe down the river also. Never tipped *yet* and I rarely sit. I do have a considerable amount of canoe time logged.


----------

